# Do You Have A New Idea For A Photo Phile Thread? Post it Here!



## Pipp

Do You Have A New Idea For A Photo Phile Thread? 

Post it Here.  

*But please, not the photos, just the ideas!!*

And please check old and new topics to make sure there isn't already an active thread. 



sas :thanks:


----------



## Bre80Rai

I would love to see people with pics of their bunnies as a baby and then all grown up, like one before and one after, I think it would be cute to see how much they change over the years, we could post age and when we first got them or they were born. and the date of the grown up pic.


----------



## lionheadbunny21

That's a good idea. I would love a lionhead one like the Lop Laughter. There may have been one in the past but I have only been on the forum for less than a month.


----------



## Elf Mommy

*lionheadbunny21 wrote: *


> That's a good idea. I would love a lionhead one like the Lop Laughter. There may have been one in the past but I have only been on the forum for less than a month.


Here's the thread for you! :biggrin:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=21507&forum_id=21


----------



## lionheadbunny21

Is there one for buns on the go? Like Bunnies in thier travel carrier or ready to go to vet or even a walk  Sorry if there is one already like that.


----------



## Jessyka

Can we get a thread where people post pictures that are free for use anywhere?


----------



## Whiskerz

*Bre80Rai wrote: *


> I would love to see people with pics of their bunnies as a baby and then all grown up, like one before and one after, I think it would be cute to see how much they change over the years, we could post age and when we first got them or they were born. and the date of the grown up pic.


I like this idea..Is there a thread that shows baby pics and then adult pics?
I think it would be fun to see how the bunnies changed from babies to adults :biggrin:


----------



## Elf Mommy

*Whiskerz wrote: *


> *Bre80Rai wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see people with pics of their bunnies as a baby and then all grown up, like one before and one after, I think it would be cute to see how much they change over the years, we could post age and when we first got them or they were born. and the date of the grown up pic.
> 
> 
> 
> I like this idea..Is there a thread that shows baby pics and then adult pics?
> I think it would be fun to see how the bunnies changed from babies to adults :biggrin:
Click to expand...

Yep! Here it is: Before and After


----------



## Steph16

Got an idea- Your bunny eating their favourite food. Like Parsley or a carrot. But the piece of food has to be visible. 

Eg. I have a few picture of Jacob stuffing his face full of Parsley.


----------



## Elf Mommy

*Steph16 wrote: *


> Got an idea- Your bunny eating their favourite food. Like Parsley or a carrot. But the piece of food has to be visible.
> 
> Eg. I have a few picture of Jacob stuffing his face full of Parsley.



You got it! Great Idea!

Feasting on my Favourite Food!


----------



## MikeScone

How about a thread for pictures celebrating the Year of the Rabbit?


----------



## Yield

How bout pictures of bunnies in their E-collars/cones? 8D


----------



## Yield

[align=center]Also, do we have a bunny lips one?


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry

How about a St. Pats/spring one. I also like the one of bunnies on the go in like carriers and stuff. Also maybe one of bunnies at shows. like in the show cages and up on the show table and with their awrds or of their awards.

Crystal


----------



## caramelsoda

There should be one that's just for videos. It should be called "Bunnies in action" or "Lights, Camera, Action". Something along those lines [:


----------



## Kipcha

Is there a way we could do an agility bunny thread? I'd like to see how many other hoppers there are on this forum


----------



## MILU

I think we should have "bad bunny" pics, hehe. They're so good and lovely that it would be funny to see them as bad, naughty bunnies. 

I also like to see pics of bunnies in costumes - well, I guess everybody does!

* What about a new caption contest? They were awesome, I miss them!!!!


----------



## Nela

Do we have a "Dirty Bunnies" thread? We all know our buns can get a tad messy at times, especially when eating certain foods...


----------



## hippity18

i think we should have a bunny in cloths forum topic i would love to see little buns in cute sweaters or dork skirts or cute hats  i think it would be great!


----------



## Elf Mommy

*MikeScone wrote: *


> How about a thread for pictures celebrating the Year of the Rabbit?


done! 

2011 The Year of the Rabbit


----------



## Elf Mommy

*Yield wrote: *


> How bout pictures of bunnies in their E-collars/cones? 8D


Do you have an idea for a name for this thread? I can't come up with anything that sounds upbeat. :?


----------



## Elf Mommy

*Purple Mountain Rabbitry wrote: *


> How about a St. Pats/spring one. I also like the one of bunnies on the go in like carriers and stuff. Also maybe one of bunnies at shows. like in the show cages and up on the show table and with their awrds or of their awards.
> 
> Crystal


Spring Pictures

Bunnies on the Go!

"SHOW" us Your Winners!


----------



## Elf Mommy

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> I think we should have "bad bunny" pics, hehe. They're so good and lovely that it would be funny to see them as bad, naughty bunnies.
> 
> I also like to see pics of bunnies in costumes - well, I guess everybody does!
> 
> * What about a new caption contest? They were awesome, I miss them!!!!



For bad bunnies, we have:

Caught in the Act

"Project Bunway" (Share photos where your buns have "altered" or "redesigned" your clothes, household stuff, etc.)

Mischevious Bunny pictures


----------



## Elf Mommy

for bunny lips, we have:

cute bunny mouths


----------



## Elf Mommy

*Kipcha wrote: *


> Is there a way we could do an agility bunny thread? I'd like to see how many other hoppers there are on this forum



Agility photos can be posted here:

Pictures/Videos of Rabbit Hopping


----------



## Elf Mommy

*hippity18 wrote: *


> i think we should have a bunny in cloths forum topic i would love to see little buns in cute sweaters or dork skirts or cute hats  i think it would be great!



Here are a few photo phile threads that have been created for this topic. 

Rabbits in Hats!

Easter Bonnets

and a new one just for outfits!

All Dressed Up


----------



## Elf Mommy

*caramelsoda wrote: *


> There should be one that's just for videos. It should be called "Bunnies in action" or "Lights, Camera, Action". Something along those lines [:



This is the thread for our videos:

Videos of your Buns!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy

*Nela wrote: *


> Do we have a "Dirty Bunnies" thread? We all know our buns can get a tad messy at times, especially when eating certain foods...


We do have one for the lips:

juicy bunny lips

But here is a new one for those all-over-messy bunnies!

Dirty Bunnies!


----------



## LuellaJean

How about a bunny salad thread? I don't know about anyone else, but I always arrange a pretty salad for my boys complete with grape "croutons" lol!


----------



## Must_Love_Pets

I would love to see photos of lazy couch bunnies :inlove:


----------



## Seraphina

I would love to have a LolRabbit thread. surely i'm not the only one that puts text on some of my funny bun pics.


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru

Nothing is cuter than babies and bunnies! I would love to see some pictures of them together.


----------



## AeroGoes Thump

How about rainbow bunnies?
Like August is White, September is black then someone judges them? like catagories like cutest black bunny, silliest, and all of that stuff!


----------



## megs

about Holiday Bunnies??? 


Where we have pics of our bunnies celebrating holidays such as, Xmas, Halloween e.t.c?


----------



## Lucy500

There's been some great breed specific threads, how about one for New Zealands?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Bunnies in the "loaf position". Everyone loves a good bunny loaf especially if you can get em with a single ear raised. The title could be "were the bunny loaf roam".....


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

what about one for rainbow bridge bunnies? Like somepeople never got to get bunnies posted that they had a while ago, but the bunnies were still sooo cute!


----------



## steffiexxweffie

Christmas/Holiday bunnies!


----------



## BunnieLuva

How about a "Cuteness Overload" thread for the cute photos that we don't know exactly which other thread they fall into :biggrin:


----------



## cocorabbit

how about bunny buns (back shots?)


----------



## MiniLopHop

what about groups of bunnies? I just had a great photo shoot with all four of the kids


----------



## Bonnie Lee

Is there a thread for bunny feet photos... that sounds really odd..

But my bunnies all have really different feet and they always manage to get odd things stuck to their feet as well... ha ha


----------



## qtipthebun

I'm in desperate need of a helicopter bunny thread. I love helicopter ears, and I've seen a few cute pics of people's helicopter bunnies...but they're too cute...I can't get enough of those ears!


----------



## BunnieLuva

How about a "Lots of Lops" thread for all the loppy eared breeds...I never know which thread to post my pics in and Posie is a Holland Lop


----------



## BunnieLuva

Opps, My bad...didn't look very closely to see that there is already a thread for lops


----------



## MiniLopHop

what about bunny noses?


----------



## patches2593

I'd wish there could be a photo file topic such as "your mini lops" or"your multi-colored buns"


----------



## Watermelons

Just because there have been an influx of posts regarding people trying to make their own topics, lets see what new topics people are suggesting!

Already topics for lots of these guys, just search through. Lets aim for some new ideas we dont have yet!

Yawning bunnys - http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=10987&forum_id=21
Tired bunnys - http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=35183&forum_id=21

(lots of Loaf bunnys inthe tired bun one )

Bunnys eating - http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15239&forum_id=21You can post pictures of their salad in here if you would like.

Theres an LOLrabbits thread on the forum somewhere but my search function isn't loading.

Babys and bunnys might be a tough one, youll get lots if youre looking for baby bunnys and adult bunnys but probably not too many human babys with bunnys  but not a bad idea.

Lots of threads for specific bunnys colours.

Black bunnys - http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=21567&forum_id=21

Christmas photos - http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17156&forum_id=21Few topics out there for halloween and easter and valentines day and some others.

As for New Zealands... I see a Californian topic, dont see a NZ specific one, there is an older giant bunny topic that can always be added too. Will be left open for the Photo Philes TF crew 

Bridge Bunnys - http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=26092&forum_id=21

few cute related topics depending what the cute is, arent they all cute? There is a til topic for the backsides. http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=47227&forum_id=21
Dont see one for Feet

And group shots? lots of the photos have multi bunnys in them, 

Bunny noses - http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=40214&forum_id=21

The lop thread - http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=21572&forum_id=21 (you might find some copter buns in there? lol)
There are also lots of threads for colour specific buns so your harlis and brokens for those multi coloured buns.

So feet, Group, New Zealands, Babys + bunnys, Cant find the lolrabbits but its around the forum elsewhere, Copter buns. ?????


----------



## qtipthebun

Yay Watermelons! I may get my helicopter bunnies thread!! And I totally checked all the pages to be sure there wasn't one...so I can assure you that nobody but me is as obsessed with helicopter buns!


----------



## Michelle Savage

I would love to see bonding pictures of the rabbits and their owners. :kiss:

Also wouldn't it be nice to see the oldest rabbits on the site? And maybe some added helpful tips on how they took care of their rabbit/s so we can ensure a long life in ours too.


----------



## Michelle Savage




----------



## Broderick

What about a thread showing bunnies trying to do something, but failing? Like a "You're Doing It Wrong" thread!

I came home this morning from the gym and Bamm-Bamm had two toilet paper rolls on her ears while sleeping. It was just the cutest thing ever .


----------



## ArdenBunny

Kipcha wrote:


> Is there a way we could do an agility bunny thread? I'd like to see how many other hoppers there are on this forum



Love this idea!


----------



## MayhemRenee

Bunny PSA's (public service announcements)


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

How about a 'Singing Bunnies!' thread. Where we post a picture of our buns where they look like they are singing.


----------



## emoseley

howa bowta Christmas Card Photo Phile thread?......featuring owr bunnies?


----------



## ChocoClover

Bunny Run

I think that bunnies are so cute when they're running, especially videos. I personally have tons. I think that would be a good idea.


----------

